# Isometrische Darstellung



## c_sidi90 (15. Apr 2012)

Hallo Freunde !

Ich muss eine Simulation entwickeln, bei der die Darstellung isometrisch sein soll. Ich Habe mich mit dieser Art der grafischen Darstellung leider noch nie beschäftigt und bin daher auf der Suche nach einem passendem Framework oder einer vorgefertigten Engine. 

Ich weiss das Slick2D implementierung für TiledMaps hat, diese sind allerdings nicht auf die isometrische Ansicht ausgelegt.

Da ich ungern selbst eine Engine coden möchte, nur um dieses eine Projekt umsetzen zu können, wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar !


----------



## kirupa (15. Apr 2012)

Hilft das vielleicht? Ich finde das 'Tutorial' wenn man es so nennen kann, eigentlich ganz gut:
http://www.kirupa.com. Ich kenne noch ein besseres, finde es aber gerade leider nicht.

Tschau


----------



## c_sidi90 (16. Apr 2012)

Danke soweit, gibts sonst niemanden mehr der Vorschläge hat?


----------



## Marco13 (16. Apr 2012)

Naja... alles, was 3D darstellen kann, kann grundsätzlich auch (mit orthographischer Projektion, und aus dem richtigen Winkel betrachtet) eine isometrische Darstellung emulieren. Kommt drauf an, wie man das ganze aufziehen will...


----------

